
Curated collection of “dramatic” GitHub interactions - gableroux
https://github.com/nikolas/github-drama
======
gableroux
One of the contributors marked an issue I created as dramatic in the list:
[https://github.com/kmmbvnr/django-
jenkins/issues/349](https://github.com/kmmbvnr/django-jenkins/issues/349) (me
suggesting a better place for documentation in django-jenkins)

There's a few funny discussions in the list, I could not stop myself from
sharing it ahah.

